# Boat Recommendations for Mosquito Lagoon



## GregCopp

Hi All,

Im looking for ideas on a cost effective skinny water rig for the lagoon. My folks have a place in Merritt island and I’m hoping to spend a good bit of time learning the finishing in the area. Goal is to site fish reds...What’s a decent starting rig for our there? 2-4 finishing- 
Budget 5-25k? Don’t want to spend in necessarily until I know the water. TIA


----------



## Bf0725

Buy something thats best for your area when you go back home. The lagoon has collapsed, not much left. If you buy A technical skiff for the lagoon, but cross big open water back home, buy the big boat.


----------



## Jaterac

My dad lives 10 minutes by boat from there and rocks a custom gheenoe lt25. A few weeks ago that whole area was popping with Carolina skiffs. The water is pressured hard so we stick to the northern networks. 

I have a LT25 as well and that’s be my choice out there. But like the other guy said, if you need to cross big water, get a bigger boat. My LT25 doesn’t like big bodies and choppy channels.


----------



## 29516

I ran an LT25 across mosquito for a while. Need something bigger as any of the open water areas can get very choppy. Even north in Edgewater has some spots that can get chopped up. Otherwise if you have an LT25 you will def have to pick your days!


----------



## Jaterac

Yeah I agree with that. I love my LT25 but when the main channel is busy, I stay in the networks. I’ve been in some sketchy situations with heavy wakes coming from all directions. It was calm waters it that boat traffic was insane. 

Worst situation I was in, my buddy was in the front seat and livewell full, we got pitted by 3 different sets of wakes coming from different directions. We rollercoastered over one, turned into another, and timing was perfect for the bow to pierce the water on the way down with the 3rd. Luckily we didn’t sink but we got soaked and the bilge pump got a workout. This happened in Mayport. The channel was dead when we crossed up to Twin Sisters in the morning. On the way home, we had to stop and wait for a break to cross the channel to get back to the ramp. So you gotta plan and definitely pick your days. 

My coworkers son was in the same situation with his skiff. It was a Gladesmen and they capsized... 

Edgewater is fairly decent in the main channel most days. My dad has an LT25 as well. If you’re draft is 6inches, you’re gonna have a hard time in any chop. 

Just be smart. 

Whatever you pick, make sure you love it.


----------



## kwood

Pretty big range of $$ but you could get into a pretty nice full featured skiff for $25k. I've had an East Cape Lostmen for the last 8 years and it has been a great skiff for that area. Super shallow, stable, tons of storage, and is rated for 4 guys.


----------



## Nickhoog

This...

Classic Hoog Comet 14' | Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs (microskiff.com)


----------



## Clamfoot

Hi Gregg. I regularly fish in both areas. A little clarification first. 

I think of "house in Merritt Island" as the area south of Kennedy space center driving towards Port Canaveral. This body of water is technically the Banana River and Sykes Creek. Some really nice fishing but generally it's not skinny water muddy mangroves and you have quick access to the inlet so most guys go for a bigger bay boat to have more fishing options. There is some skinny water there on the Banana north of the locks but that is pole and kayak only. No trolling motor. You don't want to be pushing a big boat way up there too often. Great fishing though. 

I think of Mosquito Lagoon proper as north of the Merritt Island National seashore and Kenedy Space Station. The area's that most of the guys mentioned. Lots of skinny water, mud, and mangroves. But the fishing is not what it once was. 

Other than trailering there is no quick and efficient way to transit between the two bodies of water via a small boat. It can be done but it's a ride.

In between the two are the Indian River and the Haulover canal which is a good mix of both skinny and deep water. The seas can get rough for a small boat and it's chock full of catfish. I don't fish there all too much but there are some nice spots to pole around. 

Human nature says, depending on where the folks house is is where you will likely fish unless you want to trailer around.
Merrit Island - Bay boat,
Titusville/Indian river Bay boat, Skiff or Gheenoe,
Mosquito Lagoon propper - I'd say Gheenoe.

I have a 16ft Hewes skiff that I trailer around. It's a good all-around option but not the best boat for each area. 

If redfish in the skinny of the Lagoon proper is the dream and you are willing to work for it Gheenoe would be my call as well.

All options are available used for 25K or less. My Hewes was 9K 3 years ago and with a little work, it's sweet now. If you are trailering you can look almost anywhere for a good used boat. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Ron Falato

Jaterac said:


> Yeah I agree with that. I love my LT25 but when the main channel is busy, I stay in the networks. I’ve been in some sketchy situations with heavy wakes coming from all directions. It was calm waters it that boat traffic was insane.
> 
> Worst situation I was in, my buddy was in the front seat and livewell full, we got pitted by 3 different sets of wakes coming from different directions. We rollercoastered over one, turned into another, and timing was perfect for the bow to pierce the water on the way down with the 3rd. Luckily we didn’t sink but we got soaked and the bilge pump got a workout. This happened in Mayport. The channel was dead when we crossed up to Twin Sisters in the morning. On the way home, we had to stop and wait for a break to cross the channel to get back to the ramp. So you gotta plan and definitely pick your days.
> 
> My coworkers son was in the same situation with his skiff. It was a Gladesmen and they capsized...
> 
> Edgewater is fairly decent in the main channel most days. My dad has an LT25 as well. If you’re draft is 6inches, you’re gonna have a hard time in any chop.
> 
> Just be smart.
> 
> Whatever you pick, make sure you love it.


Wow good story, amazing how a situation on the water can come out of nowhere. Edgewater, my home waters.


----------



## Nickbeecher710

Ankona boats. Lightweight and easy to pole and in your budget. I fish a Saltmarsh 1444 solo or with one other angler and can get into places only kayak fisherman go. I fish where redfish are belly crawling and showing their back out of the water. Good luck on your search


----------



## michael21

Nickbeecher710 said:


> Ankona boats. Lightweight and easy to pole and in your budget. I fish a Saltmarsh 1444 solo or with one other angler and can get into places only kayak fisherman go. I fish where redfish are belly crawling and showing their back out of the water. Good luck on your search





GregCopp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for ideas on a cost effective skinny water rig for the lagoon. My folks have a place in Merritt island and I’m hoping to spend a good bit of time learning the finishing in the area. Goal is to site fish reds...What’s a decent starting rig for our there? 2-4 finishing-
> Budget 5-25k? Don’t want to spend in necessarily until I know the water. TIA


im selling an 18' ankona shadowcast with 25 yamaha tiller, spent years fishing all over mosquito and scotsmoor area with this skiff and its everything u want, shallow draft and takes a good chop. hit me up


----------



## dwyermw

Lots of choices $8K - 15K


----------



## ShallowMinded84

michael21 said:


> im selling an 18' ankona shadowcast with 25 yamaha tiller, spent years fishing all over mosquito and scotsmoor area with this skiff and its everything u want, shallow draft and takes a good chop. hit me up


Agree agree agree! I love my shadowcast 16' and pretty much fish the lagoon every week! Poles in spit with 2 ppl. 3 is doable but tight. I wouldn't bother with 4 unless 1 or 2 ain't fishing


----------

